# Fire risk from a chainsaw?



## buggyspapa (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't have much experience with this, but here in southern Maine we're having an unusually dry winter and spring. No appreciable rain or snow since...first week of March? Anybody seen a fire started with a chainsaw? The landlord asked me to be careful sawing, which is already complicated enough without having to watch for smoldering in 270 degrees.

One good side to this drought so far though is it is putting a hurt on the black flies and 'squitters. I can actually sit outside without becoming irritated.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Apr 16, 2012)

i can tell you ...i have had a chainsaw start a brush pile i had ...

i used a little gas/oil mix to soak the pile...yeah i know bad idea
and when i ran the saw to cut a piece of wood next to the pile a spark from the
muffler lit off the fumes from the gas....course the pile started right nice !


----------



## ohio woodburner (Apr 16, 2012)

CTguy9230 said:


> i can tell you ...i have had a chainsaw start a brush pile i had ...
> 
> i used a little gas/oil mix to soak the pile...yeah i know bad idea
> and when i ran the saw to cut a piece of wood next to the pile a spark from the
> muffler lit off the fumes from the gas....course the pile started right nice !


 
Hmmm maltese cross, and you still put gas on a brush pile?  !!   Back to the OP i've never heard of it happening personally, but it might be something you just keep an eye on.  It's not like i would sit out and look at my bucked rounds for an hour on fire watch.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been around this for many, many moons and have yet to see a fire started by a chainsaw.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 16, 2012)

As long as you run the proper spark arrestor? Then I dont see it happening.

Lots of Saws from Lumber, Milling, Logging, Etc, operations run in the Hottest and driest conditions. Can it happen? Yeah, anything is possible. But using a newer saw with a Spark arrestor?  I doubt it..

Anytime you cut on State land or ride and ATV on State trails in State Parks, you MUST have the proper spark arrestor.


----------



## Snotrocket (Apr 16, 2012)

If you haven't messed with the factory muffler the chances are pretty minute.


I'm about 90 miles north of you buggyspapa. It is bone dry here as well. I was walking through my cutting area today and there was a dust trail behind me.


----------



## jpgarnva (Apr 16, 2012)

Snotrocket said:


> If you haven't messed with the factory muffler the chances are pretty minute.
> 
> 
> I'm about 90 miles north of you buggyspapa. It is bone dry here as well. I was walking through my cutting area today and there was a dust trail behind me.


 

Was helping out a friend with a huge oak.  (around 70" diameter)  hit by lightening (the tree).  Must have been dead for several years because it was bone dry at base.  When he was cutting blocks out of the side so the handle on the end of the bar could pass through, his homelight caught the tree on fire.  Not sure if muffler was burnt out or what.  older saw with no spark arrester.  No need to cut it up if your gonna burn it in the woods huh?  Nearly set his pants on fire before he realized the smoldering.  Always take a cooler of water with you...if not to drink than at least to let you get the wood to the house.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 16, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I've been around this for many, many moons and have yet to see a fire started by a chainsaw.


 
x2


----------



## BJ64 (Apr 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> As long as you run the proper spark arrestor? Then I dont see it happening.
> 
> Lots of Saws from Lumber, Milling, Logging, Etc, operations run in the Hottest and driest conditions. Can it happen? Yeah, anything is possible. But using a newer saw with a Spark arrestor? I doubt it..
> 
> Anytime you cut on State land or ride and ATV on State trails in State Parks, you MUST have the proper spark arrestor.


 
I agree with Dexter.  A lot logging happens on BLM and U.S. Forrest land which also have the spark arrestor requirements.  Since I have never seen spark arrestor mufflers as an option for a new chainsaw I think it is safe to assume that they already have them. 

I have seen small sparks come off the bar on occasion and they seem harmless but if the chain hits a flint rock it might be a serious matter. 

A saw that slings a lot of bar oil perhaps - but usually the muffler sets higher than the chain and the top side of the chain would be throwing oil away from the muffler and motor.

A leaking gas cap would create an obvious fire potential but other than that - I think maintained chainsaws are rather safe in regards to fire danger.


----------



## DMZX (Apr 17, 2012)

I know of a fire that was started by an Stihl O-48.  It had been used to cut down a rotten snag in a clearcut full of slash.  The crew did not see the smolder and left the site.  It burned about 10 acres before a line was cut around it later that night. 

In testing the saw. the saws spark arrestor was fine, but we ran the saw in the dark and noticed sparks flying out behind the muffler.  Turns out the muffler gasket was brittle and cracked.  Sparks were flying out a small gap between the port and the muffler.

I have operated saws at night and see sparks fly out the muffler, but they are too short-lived to start a fire.  The spark arrestor is designed to stop embers that are big enough to hold heat long enough to ignite receptive fuels.

You can start a smoldering fire if you jam a hot muffler into a very dry, punky log on a hot day.  Given a bit of windy and a flaming fire will result.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2012)

I've heard of chainsaws catching fire (ask BrotherBart) but not setting them.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 17, 2012)

I've seen many a wildfire . . . never heard of any started from a chainsaw.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 17, 2012)

. . . but you might not want to fire off your cannon any time soon! 

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/04/...cannon-blast-ignites-brush-fire-in-newcastle/


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mandatory in Newfoundland to carry a ABC fire extinguisher when you are cutting wood in the Fire Season. It is just a plastic squeeze bottle filled with dry chemical. It has to be within arms reach when cutting.


----------



## rkshed (Apr 18, 2012)

I have been around 2-strokes my entire life and if there is no spark arrestor or a failing one, yup, could start a fire.
I know this is obvious but accidentally hit the ground when bucking and if there is a nice rock there, sparks. Old spikes in the trunk of that beautiful old tree, sparks.
Looks like rain here in NH this weekend so that may help.


----------

